# Dither fish for German Blue Rams



## Andrew157 (May 25, 2011)

Hello all, I currently have 3 GBR's in a 29g with some Corydoras... The top portion of the tank is fairly empty... I'd like to add some sort of colorful schooling fish that will inhabit the top portion. I was thinking Neons or Cardinals, but I keep the tank at 81F. Is that too warm for them? Any info or recommendations would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I had bolivians in my 37 gallon (same footprint just taller) with 9 pristella tetras (aka X-ray tetras), and they occupied a lot of the upper level of the tank, and were fairly active. You should check them out


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Cardinals can take warmer waters; a big school of 15-20 looks awesome in any tank. Plus 81F isn't really that much over, so they'll be fine regardless. Rummy nose, pristella, lemon, black phantom, bloodfin, black neon, etc will all be ok, just be sure to get a decent amount. As always, a big school of one species is better than multiple small schools of several species.


----------

